# modeling . . .



## cypilk (Apr 30, 2004)

i am about to start taking pictures of models.. but the thing is that i was wondering.. doesn't the photographer tell the model what to do?... i mean..like.. look this way..or u know... walk over there.. or else..they would just be standing there looking at the camera.. does anybody have any tips on what i should do?


----------



## markc (Apr 30, 2004)

If you have something specific in mind, sure.

This is only based on limited observation, but skilled models usually know how to pose and how to move within the lighting set-up to give a photographer something to work with. Anyone who thinks modeling is easy hasn't really done it. A good model will go from pose to pose, moving after they see the flash trigger. If the photographer likes a particular one that they want several of, they might say "hold it" or "right there" so that they can click off a half-dozen, and then with an "ok" the model starts rotating poses again. It's an intreresting kind of dance. There tends to be a bit of discussion before had so that the model knows what's expected, and then they work within those parameters.

When working with beginners, a photographer has to do a lot more instruction. When both are new, it can be a frustrating experience, but if you don't take it to seriously, a lot of fun. I've done very little studio style photography myself, but I'm trying to get more practice in. As long as everyone is patient with each other, it should at least make for a learning experience.

Getting a book on standard poses would be a good idea. Have your model look it over with you, if they are willing. This will give you good starting points and you can go from there.


----------



## motcon (May 1, 2004)

also depends on what you mean by 'model' and the purpose of the shoot as well.

hired models?
tpf models?
do you spend time with them to get to know them before the shoot?
are the model shoots for commercia publication or personal?


all depends. yeah, there's a bit of direction involved at any level, but in the end, you have to tie it all together with what the shoot is all about.  

why is the person wanting to be shot?
for what will the photos be used?
how well have you gotten to know the person?

i've seen a lot of 'Calvin Klein' kinda shots that absolutely bore the sh*t out of me. technically, they are nice, but in the end there's no substance for me. 

just all depends....

some more insight would be helpful.


----------



## Galaxy_Stranger (May 10, 2004)

MOST of the time, photographers will tell you to save your money on those awesome looking photography books in the bookstores.  I guess the idea is that you don't have enough experience yet to benefit from them.  

BUT, once in a while I like to pick one up if it looks like it'll actually teach me something.  As a matter of fact, I got one on "Glamour".  Which is basically soft porn.  But this turned out to be a really good book to me.  Now, it didn't tell me how to shoot it all, what the camera settings were or even how to pose the model.  (Well, it did, but you'll never have the same equipment or locations that he did.)

What it taught me was much more fundamental.  I really learned more about the approach and what lighting techniques to use to get the mood you want.  Once you decide what kinds of images you WANT and experiment with your equipment so you know how to get there, your model should do the rest if she's experienced.  But you must provide the different environments needed to give you enough variety.  If she's inexperienced, then she'll be relying on you to make all the posing decisions.

Also, it NEVER hurts to steal from magazines.  Many of those shots are industry standards and are used all the time.

Am I rambling again??


----------



## cypilk (May 20, 2004)

hurm. im still nervous.. when i'm taking model shots.. the subject would be constantly moving in between shots... usually, i set my camera on aperature priority.. but in this case..would i be better off with shutter speed?. 

given that there are spotlights, umbrellas etc ..ahaha..i don't know the term for them =)


----------



## Galaxy_Stranger (May 20, 2004)

If you're using flash heads, you're shutter speed, (depending on the camera you're using), will be about 60th of a second and you should have already figured out your exposure.

If you're shooting 35mm I'd be more concerned with getting an auto-winder so you can get a couple shots per second - and this also depends on how quickly your power pack recharges as well.

The shutter speed at which your camera syncs with your flash and the recharge rate of your power pack are your main influences.


----------



## cypilk (May 24, 2004)

so..when i take model pictures...i need a flash? .. on all my shots?.. oh man!...

lets say i get a model and she wants to print pictures... say "time for print" does she pay?..do i pay?..  for film, develop etc?...  i know there was another thread about this...but i couldn't find it =(


----------



## markc (May 24, 2004)

cypilk said:
			
		

> so..when i take model pictures...i need a flash? .. on all my shots?.. oh man!...


Nope. None of the shots on my web site were done using flash. It all depends on the look you are going for.



> lets say i get a model and she wants to print pictures... say "time for print" does she pay?..do i pay?..  for film, develop etc?...  i know there was another thread about this...but i couldn't find it =(


TFP means you pay the model in prints. How you end up with those prints to give her is up to you, and usually your responsibility, including cost. I usually offer a small number in exchange for the time, and if they want more, then at a much reduced cost from what I sell them at the gallery for.


----------



## cypilk (May 24, 2004)

ohh..i see.. so its the photographer thats looking for the model?... not the model looking for the photographer... i mean... in terms of who owes who..


----------



## markc (May 24, 2004)

It all depends. Some models will want to get photos done for a portfolio and so will hire a photographer to do so, but usually a photographer is looking for a model to use in a specific project. In the case of Tanya, we were both interested in expanding our portfolios, so TFP made sense and no money changed hands.


----------



## cypilk (May 24, 2004)

but then it costs money to develop... print film etc... and both of you guys needed it...so.. did you guys just both pay for your own prints ?...


----------



## Galaxy_Stranger (May 24, 2004)

No, you don't NEED to use a flash at all.  I was just going over what you'd usually have to worry about when you're using a flash - MOSTLY in studio.


----------



## markc (May 24, 2004)

cypilk said:
			
		

> but then it costs money to develop... print film etc... and both of you guys needed it...so.. did you guys just both pay for your own prints ?...



The more experience either party has, the more they are going to expect in payment, as they are bringing more value to the table just in their skill. A new photographer working with an experienced model should expect to pay them for their time in some manner, just as a new model should expect to pay an experienced photographer for their's.

I only layed out how I do it. I handle the photography side completely. It seems to be common practice this way, but you are free to make whatever arraignments you like with the model. All you have to do is come up with something you both agree on.


----------



## DanielK (May 26, 2004)

When is your shoot?


Daniel


----------



## cypilk (May 26, 2004)

DanielK said:
			
		

> When is your shoot?
> 
> 
> Daniel


i don't have a shoot yet.. but i want to shoot.. so.. im learning how the process works.. and from that.. i am going to arrange one =)


----------



## nikon90s (May 30, 2004)

I have only worked with one model and only one time.  Before the shoot we talked a great deal about what she wanted.    during the shoot I keep talking to her giving her advice on what I thought would look good...
after the shoot she told me that I was the first person to photograph her that way and she realy liked it.  she could forget about how to move and where to look and just have fun.  I would tell her what I was seeing and what I thought looked good. when I got the photos back she loved them well most of them.  If I would work with another model I think I would work the same way but I would also talk to the model frist about how she feels about it.


----------



## Crazymainer (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Cypilk,

I do alot of Nude stuff both in and out of the Studio, As for Flash I never use one in the Studio if you ste you lights then you will have plenty of Lighting. just remember to use a 80b filter this will take care of any Tunguson problems.

Now for what you pay your models, I do both depending on what I'm working on and what they are interested in doing. Most of the time I trade their survices for prints but on rare times I pay a model if I'm in need of something special.

If you are going to shot nudes may I suggest you have a sit down way before you do the shot and go over what you plan on shooting and what the model is Ok with.

As for directions I find if I give my models the simplest istructions then it works the best some of the best shots I have got are from the models ideas as we get into the shot.

Good Luck and remember to have fun that means you and your model

Cheers Crazymainer


----------



## miamiglen (Aug 25, 2004)

I don't think there is any set formula, I wouldn't worry too much. Every shoot will have a different energy between the photographer and the model. I think the photographers instructions will come naturally as you look through the lens , "chin down", "hold that", etc., and are working with whatever that particular model gives you. I think it's definitly a collaborative process and discovery each time you shoot.  :camera:


----------



## sycondavey (Dec 10, 2004)

Just ask friends to pose to practice with. It doesn't matter if they are "model material." Ha.


----------



## bethany138 (Feb 15, 2006)

cypilk said:
			
		

> but then it costs money to develop... print film etc... and both of you guys needed it...so.. did you guys just both pay for your own prints ?...


 
I was a model for over a year (now I'm on the other side)  and I received prints only once.  Most models now want digital images in both printable and web sizes.  The thing about her moving too fast - its not that fast... its kind of a moooovee. stop...  moooovvee.. stop... lol...  You'll see.. 

Just remember- you are in charge.. she can't see in the camera and she knows it.. it is also your responsibility to watch for things like hair out of place and stuff.

It is so much fun shooting with models tho, especially if you get one that is really interested in how well things turn out... then she will be fun to work with.  You should check out modelmayhem.com - great resource and doesn't cost anything (unlike omp)

Yep - Any questions just email me


----------

